# Phenibut FAA - is it supposed to be so clumpy?



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I can hardly even measure it with the scoop since it sticks together into big lumps.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Close the lid and shake it to break it up. I'm assuming you bought the Liftmode brand? That stuff is really strong.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

So after some more research, F.A.A. and HCl have very little difference. FA.A. is a bit weacker and not foul tasting, more expensive as well. That is.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

FAA put me to sleep, i slept 12 hours, i rarely sleep 7.

There was no sickness or foul taste, but there was no good feelings until the next day

I found it to be weaker then regular except for the sleepiness. I guess maybe my body sensed how tired i was


----------



## jacim (Sep 27, 2012)

I noted in another post that I tried the F.A.A. version recently, taking the same amount (2g) that I would normally take of the HCI version. It did nothing, whereas the same amount of HCI typically has a very nice effect on me. I went back to HCI.
It doesn't surprise me now to hear someone say that the F.A.A. version is weaker. Perhaps I'll try it again, but take more than my usual 2g.


----------



## lotus14 (Feb 19, 2014)

jacim said:


> I noted in another post that I tried the F.A.A. version recently, taking the same amount (2g) that I would normally take of the HCI version. It did nothing, whereas the same amount of HCI typically has a very nice effect on me. I went back to HCI.
> It doesn't surprise me now to hear someone say that the F.A.A. version is weaker. Perhaps I'll try it again, but take more than my usual 2g.


I'm curious about the people who find the FAA to be weaker. Are you using the scoop from Liftmode or a digital scale? I've found the scoops to be very inaccurate, especially with the clumpiness of the FAA.


----------

